# Where do you find your hairstyle pics?



## punkysus (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a lot of difficulty trying to find good hairstyle pictures. I'm looking for a website with straight, short-medium length styles (women's hair styles). Do you just look at modeling photos? Where do you find these pictures? Thanks so much!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 12, 2006)

They're too hard to find online.  Go to a bookstore and check out HAIRSTYLES Magazine and HAIR Magazine.  Best ever ideas in there!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 12, 2006)

http://community.livejournal.com/madradhair/profile


try that site. They have tonnns of albums full of different hairstyles.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 13, 2006)

If madradhair isn't quite your thing, check out these. They are Japanese websites, so text might not display properly, but the links and pictures should work. Both are organized by length.

http://www.rasysa.com/pkg/style/

http://www.joseishi.net/voce/hairfile/


----------



## Pascal (Nov 14, 2006)

what I do is I go to Borders. Borders has many hair magazines from all over the US and Europe. I buy the ones that come directly from the UK. The one I buy is called *GREAT HAIR* it's a really small magazine, it's really handy because it has a section for each hair color, each length and each texture, it even shows you how the stars do their hair, and what products to use. You can pretty much fit this magazine in your purse. You can also try others that come from the UK like *HAIR IDEAS and HAIR INSPIRATIONS*. I personally like the ones from the UK better then the ones that are from the US because they seem to like the whole punk look and they have so many creative short hairstyles, and that's what suits me. GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## Nolee (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for the sites ladies, very helpful!
as mentioned above, finding "wearable" hairsyles online is getting so hard, but visting *style.com* or *vogue.co.uk *really inspires me from time to time, u know makeup and hairstyles they do in fashion shows and stuf.. 
i visit *beautyriot.com* every now and then, but sometimes i find eveything in it so old and outdated, even the celeb pics they post...


----------



## Greta (Nov 18, 2006)

This is a site devoted to all sorts of bobs. I love it!


----------



## so_siqqq (Nov 19, 2006)

I like www.ukhairdressers.com. They have TONS of photos.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 2, 2008)

*Hairstyle websites?*

My mom wants to get her hair cut but her hair is very curly and kinda frizzy. She wouldn't mind going short or medium length as her hair is a bit past her shoulders now. I've been looking for websites with celebrity hairstyles or just any hairstyles for curly hair. 

Does anyone know any websites with tons of pictures of hair? Also if you have any suggestions that'd be great! Thanks


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 2, 2008)

I use this site: Celebrity Hairstyles for Women - Beautiful Hairstyles

I ALWAYS find something. I think everytime I reccomend a style/color for someone, it's from that site ha.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

magazines are really good too. in some hairsalon lobbys they always have tons u can  look thru. i could sit there all day looking haha


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I use this site: Celebrity Hairstyles for Women - Beautiful Hairstyles

I ALWAYS find something. I think everytime I reccomend a style/color for someone, it's from that site ha._

 
Thanks! That site is great


----------

